# Accra 300???????



## curverbowruss (Feb 23, 2003)

Do any of you folks remember any of the Accra 300 bow sights. In particular the "Buck-eye tree sight. This was a unique yet at a glance a little primative type sight. It was as basic as it gets as far as pendulum type sight gets. It had a perimeter weight on the rear of a shaft with the sight ring at the front. It was all brass except for the pivot to mounting threaded parts that attached to the sight plate or, bracket. On a recurve used strictly for tree stand hunting these actually worked VERY well. I still laugh when I look at mine and, think I actually killed deer using this simple device attached to the riser of a recurve. It was a deadly set up. I guess I like looking back on the things that actually worked well for me--yet are or, were so simple and, basic compared to many of the sight s and, stuff out there today. I still like that little sight--it served me well.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

Not to sound like a know-it-all yeh, I remember them. And the Cobra pin as well. I don't profess to have seen everything, but most stuff is just a clone of something already on the market so I like to say "If I haven't seen it it's because it hasn't been made". Guess I'm showing my age.


----------

